# Drying Wheel Direction



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe this is a silly question but I'm trying to decide on which direction to make my drying wheel go.... Make the baits lay horizontal but rise up vertically like a ferris wheel or make them go around in a circle like a merry-go-round positioned so their laying vertical? 
Am i analyzing this too much? Just don't want to have a big headache with the Envirotex flowing all over the Lips.
I bought a rotisserie spit motor from Walmart to rig up.

I plan on using Envirotex & Devcon 2 Ton.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ferris wheel style where each "cabin/car/whatever the heck they call those things where 2 people sit" of the ferris wheel is the bait laying horizontally will give better results.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks James!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You're welcome. My turner could use some refinement. The motor is from a light mover:Banane40:. Normally the dowell the hula popper is taped to isn't there and I just tighten the wing nut on the first dowell on the lip. This does not yield the ferris wheel orientation but it works. I found that hula popper and am refinishing it. I cut up my triple A plus sticker to use on the back.


----------

